# Delayed period



## KathyN (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi all, I'm pretty sure this question has come up before but I can't find it through the search.
I am on my first cycle of clomid about to start the second. However my AF has not arrived and is now 5 days late! I have done 3 pregnancy tests which all come up negative 
I am not sure what to do at this stage as I can't start cycle 2 until I get my period but until it arrives I am going crazy wondering if I could be pregnant! I'm trying to talk myself into thinking that it is a horrible side effect from the clomid....
What are your thoughts/experiences?
Thanks
Kathy


----------



## Lozzaj83 (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi Kathy

I had exactly the same last month. 

I was given clomid as I had low progestrone which meant I wasnt ovulating each month and my periods were - 38-45 days long at times. 

What Clomid does is to help regulate your cycle and help you ovulate.

My first cycle on 50mg - I didn't ov as my progestrone level on my 21day bloods came back <5. AF turned up around cycle day 31.
Second cycle on 100mg - I ov on day 13 (as I was scanned and mesaured my Temps) any my AF was 5 days late, but stress of it not turning up etc, i think made it long. I had a 31 day cycle. So I would say hang in there. Your Dr will always say wait another week and if your AF hasn't turned up by then do another HPT, and if that's negative, give them a call back. 

If your on 50mg - on your first cycle you may find they will up your dose to 100mg.

Sorry for the ramblings!


Good Luck. xxx


----------



## 2wait (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi exactly the same I am on my first cycle taking clomid 200, did a test 3 days ago and was negative now 5 days delay. What should i do? wait for one more week? and if not go to the doctor? I thought that my periods will be more exact now but...

good luck and hope that delay was a positive for the both of you! and that it will turn on a positive for me as well!!

xxx


----------



## 2wait (Feb 7, 2011)

Many thanks W1nsome

Then, that's a normal delay!, just thinking if I should go to the doc and do some blood test if nothing happens in one week!
I don't feel like pregnant then... 
yes really I don't know what the clomid will change on me!!

I got pregnant, but didn't work till the end... why? unexplained, bad luck, ... and now finally because of my age. 
is clomid going to improve my egg quality? and if pregnant will it works till the end and have a gorgeous healthy baby? will let you know

best of luck!!


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hi girls
why not meet the other girls in the chatter thread


----------

